# Imprimer en pdf



## kjayoub (2 Septembre 2011)

Salut a tous,

Qqun a t il trouve un app permettant de sauvergarder une page safari ou n'importe quel doc en pdf?
En gros je cherche une imprimante pdf...

Merci!!


----------



## Arlequin (2 Septembre 2011)

hello

as tu essayé de chercher "pdf printer" dans l'app store ?

n'y a t'il pas ce que tu cherches ?

à+


----------

